# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Почему у меня нет приложения Переход на Windows 10?

## DEL

Возможно, на вашем устройстве отсутствует необходимое обновление. Для устранения этой проблемы необходимо запустить клиентский компонент Центра обновления Windows и установить все доступные обновления. Требуется дополнительная помощь? Если вы не видите на своем компьютере приложение Переход на Windows 10, ознакомьтесь с нашей статьей, в которой описаны шаги по устранению неполадок.

Если ваше устройство принадлежит к сети учебного заведения или организации, обсудите вопрос по поводу обновления до Windows 10 со своим системным администратором.

----------

